# define Quality



## rthames052006 (Jul 29, 2010)

I am wanting to get some opinions out there....

I have a note I am auditing where I have a statement that I am using for hpi as quality.  Patient states he is doing and feeling well since last visit.  This is a f/u visit.  In the past I have used that statement as Quality?  

I've been to seminars where that statement was used as quality as well, in this particular case it is the differance between a 99214 and 99215?

Would you consider this statement to be quality?  What other things would you count as a quality statement other than the obvious  sharp, dull, constant , intermittent, improved/worsening.

Any takers.


----------



## Jagadish (Jul 29, 2010)

I consider this quality. This was one of examples provided in AAPC's PMCC manual and also by couple of MACs.


----------



## lindsey.motter (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes, I would consider this quality.


----------



## LLovett (Aug 2, 2010)

*Depends on the context*

Based on this statement alone, no I would not count this as a quality. Quality is a a description of the symptom, this statement is to general in my opinon. Now if there was something specific they were talking about then maybe I would count it but it really seems more like severity to me.

For quality I also count things like "yellow drainage", "spotty rash", etc.. in addition to the stabbing, dull, etc..

Constant and intermittent are elements of timing and improved/worsening are severity.

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------



## rthames052006 (Aug 27, 2010)

katmryn78 said:


> Based on this statement alone, no I would not count this as a quality. Quality is a a description of the symptom, this statement is to general in my opinon. Now if there was something specific they were talking about then maybe I would count it but it really seems more like severity to me.
> 
> For quality I also count things like "yellow drainage", "spotty rash", etc.. in addition to the stabbing, dull, etc..
> 
> ...



Thanks Laura for your input... I am now doing e/m coding for a cancer center.  I am stumbling upon alot of new terminology that I was not used to in the past.  I'm actually looking for sometype of seminar for onocology coding?


----------



## abc1099 (Aug 31, 2010)

I work in oncology and we don't ususally have anything in the HPI that we can count for quality.
Ann Campbell, CPC


----------

